# Liver Sausage Ball



## Constance (Aug 13, 2006)

I used to make this a lot. I'd kinda forgotten about it until I was looking through my recipes today. 

Liver Sausage Ball

1/2 lb. liver sausage
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 tbl dill pickle juice, slightly sweetened
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1 8oz pkg cream cheese
1/4 tsp grated onion (?)
1 small jar pimentoes, drained
cheddar cheese, grated
dill pickles
assorted crackers

Mix everything together except last 3 ingredients. Shape into ball or loaf and roll in grated cheddar cheese. Serve with tiny dill pickles and assorted crackers. 

I'm not sure about that amount on the grated onion...I may have made a typing error when I posted it to my recipe files. You can add it to taste, or just use onion powder, which is what I'll probably do when I make this again.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2006)

_Connie,_
_looks yummy. I love liver sausage. I look forward to giving this a try and the onion you mention seems to be the right amount for me _
_Thanks Connie._

_kadesma _


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds good. I love smoked liver sausage. I ate it almost every day when I was a kid. White bread,mustard and a slice of onion. Yummy


----------



## Constance (Aug 13, 2006)

There is a little German farming community up the road a bit, in Albiers, that has a wonderful butcher shop. My husband and his buddies take venison there to have salami made, and he always brings home some of their liver sausage. It's the best I've ever had. They also make great bacon, and fantastic frankfurters. 
By the way, we have a LOT of little German farming communities up the road. About 75 miles north of here, the land flattens out and the soil turns black.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 14, 2006)

Boy did you ever push my button!  Thanks!

2 in Otr


----------

